# Mercier Kilo TT Pro



## sokudo (Dec 22, 2007)

BD run out of almost all sizes on that model. 
A question for Mike: When does the next shipment arrive and it will be in stock again?

And a suggestion. Can you do Kilo TT with Sugino Messenger cranks and Niobium 30 rims?


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

sokudo said:


> BD run out of almost all sizes on that model.
> A question for Mike: When does the next shipment arrive and it will be in stock again?
> 
> And a suggestion. Can you do Kilo TT with Sugino Messenger cranks and Niobium 30 rims?



Im sure that they could mass produce a bike like that, but its not gonna be $350


----------



## sokudo (Dec 22, 2007)

20sMotoSpirit said:


> Im sure that they could mass produce a bike like that, but its not gonna be $350


Neither is Kilto TT Pro (it is 480). They should be able to fit the bike I described within $500. The only question is logistics.


----------



## Alx (Mar 22, 2007)

there's better alternatives that would make a stronger wheel than niobium 30s specially for a fixed gear bike.


----------



## sokudo (Dec 22, 2007)

Alx said:


> there's better alternatives that would make a stronger wheel than niobium 30s specially for a fixed gear bike.


IRO is using Kinlin rim for a year or two. Not sure whether XL-240 uses Niobium alloy, perhaps not.
Anyway, what are those alternatives that are not boat anchors?


----------



## Alx (Mar 22, 2007)

my point is if you're worried about weight you're not gonna buy the Kilo in the first place. Sure it can be run on a velodrome but if you're truly seriously looking to save weight and run lightweight wheels then you're not shopping for a $200 frame. Hell the wheels will cost more than the entire bike!


----------



## wilsontennis (Feb 16, 2009)

To the point earlier about Bikes Direct running out of sizes. 

I've looked into it and think they offer the best value for $700 as the ceiling. So, I'm ready to pull the trigger and neither frame I'm looking for is available in my size(56cm). Here's my beef: I'm buying a bike. I e mail BD and ask when the two specific bikes will be available again. Three days later I'm told to "join the newsletter" because I will be notified "when bikes become available." 
Wow! Wonderful customer service. Here's a thought - answer questions. Don't give advice. $700 is burning a hole in my pocket and I am instructed to sign up for a newsletter? Nope....

I'm new to cycling(endurance and strength for tennis) - put 130 miles a week on a 15 year old hybrid(originally bought for leisure). I've out geared it and want a road bike. My normal ride is 24miles and I'm doing it in 90 minutes(traffic lights) at a upper 90 cadence. 

More informed opinions are welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## Alx (Mar 22, 2007)

The people answering emails for BD aren't the brightest at answering questions to start off so I'm surprised they even answered. Those same people have no clue when the boat carrying new bikes is going to arrive so join the newsletter or PM mike on this forum for a more direct answer.


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

wilsontennis said:


> To the point earlier about Bikes Direct running out of sizes.
> 
> I've looked into it and think they offer the best value for $700 as the ceiling. So, I'm ready to pull the trigger and neither frame I'm looking for is available in my size(56cm). Here's my beef: I'm buying a bike. I e mail BD and ask when the two specific bikes will be available again. Three days later I'm told to "join the newsletter" because I will be notified "when bikes become available."
> Wow! Wonderful customer service. Here's a thought - answer questions. Don't give advice. $700 is burning a hole in my pocket and I am instructed to sign up for a newsletter? Nope....
> ...



What bike were you considering?

Start a new thread others may have some other opinions.

My $0.02,

$700 is a good amount for a bike.. but its not gonna buy you something that is going last. I would spend the extra cash... get a 850-900 dollar bike. Like the Falkirk. Great set of parts and a great deal.

The Ultegra SL is fantastic... plus the parts are a great way to build up a bike. if the Le Champion SL didnt have Ritchey WCS wheels.. I would have gotten the Falkirk.

if you want to ask about parts or spec comparison, I have three bikes with these guys and I love them.


----------

